# Happy Birthday Master-Macabre



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday M.M. hope you have a great day!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Master Macabre. Have a good one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday MM.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, MM!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, MM!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to Master-Macabre


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Master Macabre


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy late birthday!


----------

